# Philadelphia Craigslist: German Shepherd



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Here is the link: German Shepherd

Last night there was a 13 week old German Shepherd puppy on Craigslist. I emailed them contact info for two local rescues asking them to please consider not "selling" the pup on Craigslist. Especially in the Philadelphia area. 
They replied "Yeah, thanks". 

I am assuming that they took the ad down and just posted the one in the link. 

I should have taken a screen shot but didn't. If I remember correctly, it was female and up to date on shots. Cute pic also.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

From email: "13 week old puppy needs a new home...registered...good with kids and other animals...house trained and crate trained...very nice personality...has first shots. Comes with crate, food bowl that serves as food storage, leash/harness/collar and paperwork. There is a fee of $600. "


They are selling this puppy. Didn't mention male or female but it sounds like the same person you emailed Val. Not one for the rescue section I don't think as it seems like a byb.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you see that last night? I don't remember there being a price....but was on my phone so could have missed it. 

UGH!!! Craigslist people so annoy me


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Craigslist ad got flagged for removal, likely for the excessive 'rehoming fee'

-sigh-


----------

